# FB kann nicht kopiert werden



## Metulski (26 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

der Anfänger hat mal wieder ein Problem...
Ich habe einen FB5 geschrieben der eine Schrittkette beinhaltet. Beim laden in die CPU kommt dann die Meldung "FB5 konnte nicht kopiert werden"


Es werden 2 Meldungen und im Kontext dazu die beiden Hilfenstellungen angegeben
Hilfe zur Meldung 33:53888*Laden  (33:53888)*

*(D280) Fehler bei der Übersetzung eines Bausteins in
S7-300 CPU.                     Hilfe zur Meldung 33:53888*

und
*
Laden  (294:6)
Der Baustein FB5 konnte nicht kopiert werden.                    
Hilfe zur Meldung 0294:6*


Ist der FB unter Umständen zu groß?
Ich weiß nicht so recht weiter. Wie kann man das Problem lösen?

CPU 314C-2DP; 6ES7 314-6CG03-0AB0; Firmware V 2.6.11; Boot Loader; Firmware Erweiterung A0.21.0


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2010)

wie groß ist dein baustein?
benutzt du systemfunktionen und/oder systemfunktionsbausteine?
benutzt du operationen, die nur auf der 400er funktionieren z.b. zugriff auf akku 3 und 4?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

die fehlermeldung kenne ich nicht Auswendig, aber kann es sein das
irgendeine Deklaration im Baustein nicht mehr passt. Öffne mal den 
Baustein und schaue mal ob da irgendetwas "Rot" ist. Vlt. hat sich ein
Baustein der in deinen FB5 aufgerufen wird geändert oder ist im Projekt
nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## OWLer (26 Oktober 2010)

Hast du eventuell Merker im einem Bereich verwendet den die 314er nicht hat?


----------



## Metulski (26 Oktober 2010)

@vierlagig:    FB5: Größe im Arbeitsspeicher 1578

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: Muss ich mal prüfen.

@OWLer: verwende keine Merker, schreibe alles in den Instanz_DB


----------



## borromeus (26 Oktober 2010)

Gibts einen Schlüsselschalter?
Hat sich der FB in der CPU geändert, sprich: war schon ein Vorgänger in der CPU?


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2010)

ich hatte nochn paar mehr fragen... aber egal

1578 WAAAS? TB? kann ich dir gleich sagen, ist zu groß!
wie groß ist denn der gesteckte ladespeicher? (MMC)


----------



## Paule (26 Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube nicht dass es an der Größe oder am Speicher liegt, sonst würde die Meldung kommen ob er komprimieren möchte.

1578 (wird ja immer in KB angezeigt) sind für einen einzelnen Baustein auch nicht zu groß.

Ich würde auch jeher auf Helmuts Fehlerdiagnose tippen.


----------



## Metulski (26 Oktober 2010)

@borromeus, nein kein Schlüsselschalter, es war auch vorher kein FB5 drin.

@vierlagig, Sorry nein ich denke nicht, dass ich auf Akku3 oder 4. Die MMC ist 64KB groß.

Wenn der Baustein zu groß ist, wie man das dann lösen? Muss ich die Schrittkette zerpflücken?


----------



## Paule (26 Oktober 2010)

Metulski schrieb:


> Wenn der Baustein zu groß ist, wie man das dann lösen? Muss ich die Schrittkette zerpflücken?


Hallo Metuldki,

lass Dich nicht verrückt machen, der Baustein ist nicht zu groß.



vierlagig schrieb:


> 1578 WAAAS? *TB*? kann ich dir gleich sagen, ist zu groß!


Bei Tera-Byte wäre er wirklich zu groß.


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2010)

Paule schrieb:
			
		

> 1578 (wird ja immer in* B *angezeigt)




Die CPU314C kann, wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht 16KB Größe/Baustein,
von daher ist es relativ unwahrscheinlich, das man das mit ner normalen Schrittkette schafft.
Die 1578 dürften wohl Byte sein, und sind somit weit von 16kB entfernt.

Also wenn du wirklich keine Merker verwendest, verwendest du SFC/SFBs, und falls ja, welche?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Paule (26 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Die 1578 dürften wohl Byte sein,...


Huch, natürlich.


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2010)

ich glaub, wir würden schneller weiterkommen, wenn du uns die quelle deines bausteins zur verfügung stellst


----------



## Metulski (26 Oktober 2010)

Hier die Zip-Datei. Wie gesagt FB5 lässt sich nicht auf die CPU kopieren.


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2010)

argh!

quelle != archiv


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2010)

Ab Netzwerk 22 sind deine Timer-Nummer definitiv außerhalb des Bereichs, der von der CPU314C unterstützt wird.

T521, 522 ...

Das ist definitiv der Grund weswegen dir die CPU den virtuellen Stinkefinger zeigt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

Metulski schrieb:


> Hier die Zip-Datei. Wie gesagt FB5 lässt sich nicht auf die CPU kopieren.


 
du kannst einfach oben im Editor die Raute betätigen, dann fügt dieser
Code Tags ein, setzte bitte dein Programm darein. 

Beispiel:

```
U  E 0.0
=  A 0.0
```


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2010)

256 timer kann die 314C-2DP


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2010)

@Helmut
Da das ganze ein relativ aufwändiger FUP-Baustein ist, möchtest du das vermutlich auf die Art nicht wirklich sehen.


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> @Helmut
> Da das ganze ein relativ aufwändiger FUP-Baustein ist, möchtest du das vermutlich auf die Art nicht wirklich sehen.



die timer hätte man wahrscheinlich trotzdem finden können... egal! problem scheint ja gelöst zu sein


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2010)

P.S. An den TE:
Evtl. solltest du, wenn du schon das komplette Archiv-Projekt hochlädst, ein wenig aufpassen was da alles drin steht.

Zumindest weiß jetzt schon mal jeder, dens interessiert bei/für wen du arbeitest ...


----------



## Metulski (26 Oktober 2010)

mmmhhh!!!

Danke Jungs! 
Wird dann wohl die Fehlerquelle sein. Werde das morgen früh gleich ausprobieren und Feedback geben...

Danke nochmals...


----------



## Metulski (26 Oktober 2010)

@ msb da hast Du wohl recht. Aber wie gesagt bin noch lernfähig :smile:


----------



## Metulski (27 Oktober 2010)

Morgen!

...läuft!


----------

